# Just words and such



## Animal (Mar 3, 2009)

Ello ladies and gents!

hows it goin? 
im tryna meet new people, mainly people that share the same intrest and such.
friends are, for the most part, a good thing to have and travel partners are even better.
shit i know im not well known or anything like that. im just a laid back guy lookin for friends and travel partners, mainly someone to help me out on the rails and show me the basics you know. maybe thats a bad thing to ask for here but hell im askin, its better than me jumping on a train and having no clue on what to do and getting myself into a bad situation or killed.

just to talk to someone who know what they are talking about would be good.


----------



## shua (Mar 4, 2009)

its goin good brosif
you came to the right place for advice
look around, anything you could ever need to know about travelling is all over the site.
no one here is going to give you dumbass advice
if your in canaduh ill be hittin the road soon, wouldnt mind meetin up with some one


----------

